# Forum About Russia Russian Movies  Russian subtitles for the amazing Spider-Man 2?

## Venom

Been looking everywhere and I can't find any russian subtitles for the Amazing Spider-Man 2. Anyone have an idea where I can find some? 
Thanks

----------


## Suobig

Found these: Subtitles » Субтитры - The Amazing Spider-Man 2 -  
Don't know how good they are.

----------


## Venom

> Found these: Subtitles » Субтитры - The Amazing Spider-Man 2 -  
> Don't know how good they are.

 It's not working. Only showing weird symbols.  
Here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/T9rBWGa.jpg

----------


## iCake

The weird symbols are most likely because the symbols are coded in Cyrillics but your OS/Broweser/Video Player doesn't know how to deal with them, so they try to decode Russian symbols with the English code. 
Such a problem is usually resolved very easily, you can google how to do that, but a general idea is to download a Russian pack for one of those (Like a broweser/OS/Video Player with a Russian interface)

----------

